# Celibacy in the CF



## curious george (26 Sep 2011)

I was told that once you become a CF member, you're never allowed to um...do it.  Is it true that every CF member is celibate?  Who do you get permission from if you need to do it in order to start a family?


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Sep 2011)

Bwahahaha!!

Oh, you were serious?

Bwahahaha!!


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2011)

curious george said:
			
		

> I was told that once you become a CF member, you're never allowed to um...do it.  Is it true that every CF member is celibate?  Who do you get permission from if you need to do it in order to start a family?



The Great and Terrible Oz.    

Sorry, Mods, I just had to.

EDIT: thats OK Moe, I just hate when guys confuse the military with getting married, THATS when Men can no longer have sex.
 ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2011)

curious george said:
			
		

> I was told that once you become a CF member, you're never allowed to um...do it.  Is it true that every CF member is celibate?  Who do you get permission from if you need to do it in order to start a family?


I think you may be getting confused with stories like this one, where they say you can't have sex WHILE ON OPERATIONS - you'll be told very clearly when that applies.

Also, when you're not on operations, like any workplace, having sex with someone who works for you is NOT on.

Hope that clears it up for you.

Question asked and answered - locks away.

_Milnet.ca Staff_


----------

